# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Help

## melyssa5844

I need some help. I accidentally closed a toad in my window. It  stayed that way all night. The next morning when I opened my window he  fell over backwards. He was still alive. Poor guy. His back feet are  paralyzed and one of his back legs are swollen and red. Over the past  week I have had him in a 10 gallon aquarium with a heat source, rocks,  grass, and a small bowel of water. Twice a day I put warm water in it  with a small amount of powdered amoxicillen and set him in it for an hour or so. He is eating and pulling  himself around. I feel horrible. Would it be better to amputate his  legs? Leave them? What is an appropriate antibiotic? There is definitely  an infection. Now I am noticing red bumps coming up his legs and on his  body.  					 				 
  				 					  					 					 							Tags: 							 								 								None

----------


## elly

You can apply a topical over the counter antibiotic ointment to any outer wounds. (but not with painkiller in it!) 
Do you know how to calculate antibiotics for weight? I don't, but if you do I salute you. If you don't either, maybe it's better to seek out a vet.

Oh, and if the water's not bottled or even if it is, I suggest getting some dechlorinator from anywhere you'd get fish supplies to use in it.

If you've never performed an amputation, I wouldn't try to do it. I understand it should probably only be done if the leg tissue starts to die.

I'm sorry, and I hope the toad ends up getting better.

----------

